# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  ADA and Cryptcoyne melt

## cherabin

Is it just me or is majority of the people using ADA Amozonia II experiencing the same? My crypts (especially pgymaea) experience serious melting wherever I plant them in ADA soil, I'm still a relatively new user of ADA soil.

Previously, with soils such as HELP and Project Soil, I don't encounter such drastic melting with crypts. Conditions are the same, aged water used for initial and subsequent topping up of water, no CO2 injection, same watt per gallon of lights and filtration medias.

HELP is especially good for me as I have good success on C.pygmaea with it.

Will appreciate all feedback and advice on this topic. Thank you.

----------


## felix_fx2

Your crypts were kept in "not do same" environments will more then likely melt.

Should only worry if they don't grow back from rizhome.

Most of the time I cut them when newly planted. And cut only older leaves. It might be just me but everytime it's older leaves that seem to get hit.

----------


## cherabin

Thank you for the feedback Felix. Seaview is selling the first version of HELP soil at a $29 white price tag. Really attractive if it's a further 15% discount. Have good experiences with the soil and might just stock up on a few packs  :Smile:

----------


## Lucrado

Yeah, I do agree with Felix. The old leaves of my crypts back then used to melt whereas the younger ones didnt...

----------

